# Going out to stud ... Advice pls



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

My girl is going out to stud on her next call ... Which is close within the next two days.. 

We have to travel to the stud approx 50 miles, She calls for seven days , when is the best time to take her... ie which day within her call

Also any tips for keeping her in call ... Sorry first time going out ... Must say am a litter nervous about it ...


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

My girls leave the day after they start calling (by plane) never had one come off call

They stay until pinking, then returned home


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

The stud owner should be a great source of information, as should your girl's breeder. Have you talked to either of them about this?


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

spotty cats said:


> My girls leave the day after they start calling (by plane) never had one come off call
> 
> They stay until pinking, then returned home


Thanks SC. .. Breeders have said second day of full call.. She is doing the rolling and the I love you mummy bit.. But not yowling ... Just wanted to run it past you guy also ... As any advice is greatly appreciated ..


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

spotty cats said:


> My girls leave the day after they start calling (by plane) never had one come off call
> 
> They stay until pinking, then returned home


Presumably they stay that long because it's quite a journey? In the UK it's often a short car trip so they come home when they are out of call and usually go back if not pregnant.


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

i have found it to be a bit trail and error with my girls. i have a couple who I can send the minute they start calling and will mate within a couple of hours no problem. On the other hand Pickle has been 4 or 5 times to stud before finally getting pregnant this time after I waited to send until 4th day. I have another girl I dropped off last week on her second day who came straight off call and hasn't mated so she will stay with them now until she comes back on again. I would say it is normal to go on 2nd or 3rd day usually. i always put a bit of feliway in the basket for the trip to help keep them calm. Good luck


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

chloe1975 said:


> i have found it to be a bit trail and error with my girls. i have a couple who I can send the minute they start calling and will mate within a couple of hours no problem. On the other hand Pickle has been 4 or 5 times to stud before finally getting pregnant this time after I waited to send until 4th day. I have another girl I dropped off last week on her second day who came straight off call and hasn't mated so she will stay with them now until she comes back on again. I would say it is normal to go on 2nd or 3rd day usually. i always put a bit of feliway in the basket for the trip to help keep them calm. Good luck


Thanks for the advice Chloe .. Mucho app


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

For your breed, given they're quite similar to my own, I'd wait till second day of full call before going. How come she's not being placed with your own boy then?


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

carly87 said:


> For your breed, given they're quite similar to my own, I'd wait till second day of full call before going. How come she's not being placed with your own boy then?


She is going out because am hoping to keep a girl from her from this mating .. Mr D is nearly there so he will be going to my other girl in a few weeks.. How is your new boy now Carly


----------



## Milly13 (Apr 4, 2013)

Second day of full call is what I've always been told too 

So exciting, not long now cosmills and hopefully you'll have a handful of beautiful kittens we can all drool over! 

Just waiting myself to see if Milly pinks up now


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Milly13 said:


> Second day of full call is what I've always been told too
> 
> So exciting, not long now cosmills and hopefully you'll have a handful of beautiful kittens we can all drool over!
> 
> Just waiting myself to see if Milly pinks up now


Exciting and nervous all at the same time eeeekkkkk ... First litter if she takes ... I could do with her holding off until Thursday this week but like that is going to happen lol lol ... Did milly go out ? X


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I tok Bomber on her 2nd day of full call - a 2hour journey in the car - she settled well and didn't get put off call and has done the deed!


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

spid said:


> I tok Bomber on her 2nd day of full call - a 2hour journey in the car - she settled well and didn't get put off call and has done the deed!


Maybe a stupid question ... Did you have the radio on.. She like Michael buble was thinking that would calm her. Stupid I know lol


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I did have the radio on - but I have to say - that was for me, not her!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

spid said:


> I did have the radio on - but I have to say - that was for me, not her!


And Michael Buble would drive me nuts - as would the harp music some Americans suggest. Working on the theory I need to be calm, it wil be Radio 3 & Radio 4 all the way.


----------



## Milly13 (Apr 4, 2013)

Cosmills said:


> Exciting and nervous all at the same time eeeekkkkk ... First litter if she takes ... I could do with her holding off until Thursday this week but like that is going to happen lol lol ... Did milly go out ? X


No she went with our stud boy, they definitely Dtd  so here's hoping! If she's took we should be expecting blues, blue creams and creams


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

OrientalSlave said:


> And Michael Buble would drive me nuts - as would the harp music some Americans suggest. Working on the theory I need to be calm, it wil be Radio 3 & Radio 4 all the way.


Rosie loves him ... We have a dance off on a Sunday morning she is a jazzy girl.. Unlike ruby who is a rock chick ... Think she is more human than me some days


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Milly13 said:


> No she went with our stud boy, they definitely Dtd  so here's hoping! If she's took we should be expecting blues, blue creams and creams


Lovely colours , we should get blues, lilacs and creams in selfs and cp ... June babies yummy .... Is this your first litter ?


----------



## Milly13 (Apr 4, 2013)

Cosmills said:


> Lovely colours , we should get blues, lilacs and creams in selfs and cp ... June babies yummy .... Is this your first litter ?


Yes 
I've been fortunate enough to witness a few BSH births but its nothing like your own first time is it. I just hope she has taken as she was very nervous. At the very least it has taken her off call for a while so she can get a bit of grub in her!


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Milly13 said:


> Yes
> I've been fortunate enough to witness a few BSH births but its nothing like your own first time is it. I just hope she has taken as she was very nervous. At the very least it has taken her off call for a while so she can get a bit of grub in her!


No nothing like your own... Well fingers crossed for both of us hey ... She is in at the min watching countryfile ... She am bloody soft lol


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Cosmills said:


> Lovely colours , we should get blues, lilacs and creams in selfs and cp ... June babies yummy .... Is this your first litter ?


And surely blue-cream and lilac-cream torties?


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

OrientalSlave said:


> And surely blue-cream and lilac-cream torties?


Blue, cream , lilac boys self or cp. blue cream lilacs girls self , cp tortie and add tabby into the mix ... So a good mix


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Cosmills said:


> Blue, cream , lilac boys self or cp. blue cream lilacs girls self , cp tortie and add tabby into the mix ... So a good mix


Good grief! So what colours are mum & dad?


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

OrientalSlave said:


> Good grief! So what colours are mum & dad?


Mum is a blue tortie tabby colourpoint ... Poss carrying lilac .. Dad is cream self carries lilac and cp .. Both could also carry LH so could get variants too ..


----------



## British shorthair blues (Apr 16, 2013)

I'm a bsh breeder of 6 years i say second day of calling as i do that with mine good luck


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

British shorthair blues said:


> I'm a bsh breeder of 6 years i say second day of calling as i do that with mine good luck


Thank you and welcome to the forum


----------



## British shorthair blues (Apr 16, 2013)

Cosmills said:


> Thank you and welcome to the forum


Thankyou Cosmills and good luck with your girl.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

He's settling well, Cosmills. Just getting ready bo put one of my girls to him tomorrow, so hopefully we'll get some fireworks!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

If i am there Carly you can bet your life for fireworks lol.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

nice one Carly.. am just waiting for Rosie she was due to start calling yesterday , am sure the little Madam knows wot i have planned and is holding out lol ,

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I used to threaten mine that I had a stud lined up for them, just to get a bit of a break! They always cross their legs when you have plans...


----------



## Milly13 (Apr 4, 2013)

It's oh so quiet at my house too! My ears are having a much needed rest


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

too be honest I could do with her holding off until the weekend.. better for me as don't want kits end of June .. July much better . you watch I will go home tonight and she will be singing.

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Well? Was she?


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

carly87 said:


> Well? Was she?


Nope.... Lol Sort if pleased tho ... X


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Keep whispering in her ear that she's going out, and you might have a few weeks off, never mind a few days!


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

showing little signs this mornin and not eaten much this mornin so looks like its off to stud at the weekend ..

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Don't think I will sleep much tonight .. Rosie all set to meet the love of her life in the morning ... My darling princess is not going to be pure anymore ... We have a very special bond and I hope she still loves me when she comes back home ... I will miss her so much and I know Ruby will.. But she has to go to stud..


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

It's horrid sending them out. I broke my heart when I sent my first girl, cried all the way home from Manchester on the train. Big hugs coming to you.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Hope her honeymoon goes well, don't worry she'll love you just as much when she comes back


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks guys ... Well her high heels are on and lipstick at the ready ... And she is in full voice this morning... I just hope all goes to plan


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Well so far so good she went straight in to see him a couple of rubs on his cheeks.. Five mins later he tried to get her... Noooooo she did not want him.. He is a patience boy so fingers crossed he worms his way in ...


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Fingers crossed the mating will be a success. 

Our Wispa is calling again and her kittens haven't left yet, really didn't want her to call again so soon. All the best with your girl.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

sharonbee said:


> Fingers crossed the mating will be a success.
> 
> Our Wispa is calling again and her kittens haven't left yet, really didn't want her to call again so soon. All the best with your girl.


Thanks SB ...I have learnt they never call when you want them too ...


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Any updates? Maidens are bloomin difficult! have just had a heck of a time mating one of mine, and still not sure he got her propperly!


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

carly87 said:


> Any updates? Maidens are bloomin difficult! have just had a heck of a time mating one of mine, and still not sure he got her propperly!


Got a message last night ... She is penned with boy but with boys either side of her, so everyone is trying to get to her ... One of them she hates with a passion by the sounds of it ... So this morning she is going to move them away from the other two boys , own love shack ... I feel terrible that am not there and it's hurting me that she is stressing and possible off call now ... So she will probably stay there until next call which hurts me even more ... Ruby is missing her so much so she has been in with us but then Mr D shouts as he misses her ... I feel very down today, it's a waiting game ... .

Did you try gabby with your new boy ?... Well lets hope he got her .. Was it her or him playing about lol x


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

The first time is horrible, I felt sick for the whole five days my girl was away last year - this time it was like returning to see old friends and although we are all missing her (she went to stud yesterday) I am very excited at the prospect of having kittens again. Fingers crossed all is going well for your lady


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Well good news folks ... She has mated today without any problems . Totally relaxed and having a good time .... Phewwwwwwwww .. So kitty cats could be on there way eeeeekkkkkkkk


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

wicket said:


> The first time is horrible, I felt sick for the whole five days my girl was away last year - this time it was like returning to see old friends and although we are all missing her (she went to stud yesterday) I am very excited at the prospect of having kittens again. Fingers crossed all is going well for your lady


Well the best of luck for the both of us ... She has mated today ... Whoop , will sleep alittle better tonight


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Make sure your stud owner separates after 48 hours of mating.

Yep, Gabbs to Tango. It was both playing about. He'd get on, then get off without finishing, silly lad, and she was a demon and needed to be held for him. He's so easily distracted that I'm not sure. She's still in call, but then I've had girls come home from stud like that and go on to have reasonable sized litters.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Im glad im spayed Carly as he shot me. xx


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

carly87 said:


> Make sure your stud owner separates after 48 hours of mating.
> 
> Yep, Gabbs to Tango. It was both playing about. He'd get on, then get off without finishing, silly lad, and she was a demon and needed to be held for him. He's so easily distracted that I'm not sure. She's still in call, but then I've had girls come home from stud like that and go on to have reasonable sized litters.


Why 48hrs Carly?.......


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Im glad im spayed Carly as he shot me. xx


Pmsl ... Dirty hands ...


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

carly87 said:


> Make sure your stud owner separates after 48 hours of mating.
> 
> Yep, Gabbs to Tango. It was both playing about. He'd get on, then get off without finishing, silly lad, and she was a demon and needed to be held for him. He's so easily distracted that I'm not sure. She's still in call, but then I've had girls come home from stud like that and go on to have reasonable sized litters.


I've never had them separated Carly - and they normally stay 5 days.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

I do 3 days I don't leave cats together the whole time I give the a few hours together in the morning same again mid day and again before bed its a lot of messing about but the deed gets done straight away as they are kept keen.

I do 3 days so that I can be surer of my dates

My friend only bred her girl over 2 days and the cat had 8 kittens so I don't think its down to how many times they mate more to do with the cats themselves.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

cosmills when are you collecting?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I've never had my girls separated after 48 hours either  When I've collected them after 4 or 5 days they've been happily snuggled up with the stud


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Confused now ...... Don't get me worrying


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> cosmills when are you collecting?


She has not got back to me yet .... Was hoping Tuesday evening


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> I do 3 days I don't leave cats together the whole time I give the a few hours together in the morning same again mid day and again before bed its a lot of messing about but the deed gets done straight away as they are kept keen.
> 
> I do 3 days so that I can be surer of my dates
> 
> My friend only bred her girl over 2 days and the cat had 8 kittens so I don't think its down to how many times they mate more to do with the cats themselves.


That's wot i was going to do with ruby and DD three times a day over 3 days


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> That's wot i was going to do with ruby and DD three times a day over 3 days


When is this happening then rach..bring that little rubes to me she wants some chocolate loving.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> When is this happening then rach..bring that little rubes to me she wants some chocolate loving.


Due call in 4 days , if he does not cover her... She is coming your way


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Due call in 4 days , if he does not cover her... She is coming your way


from the sounds of things hes rather forward dd.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Ruby has been vocal all day .. I have tried three times to bring her in... Nope DD was having none of it ... He wants his girls very close ... I can see problems when the girls come in to kitten ... Could be looking for a friend for him


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Ruby has been vocal all day .. I have tried three times to bring her in... Nope DD was having none of it ... He wants his girls very close ... I can see problems when the girls come in to kitten ... Could be looking for a friend for him


Hmmm shame peaches has a home lined up shes a soppy girl.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Hmmm shame peaches has a home lined up shes a soppy girl.


Yeah shame. He make me laugh with his squealing .. Man up and get a proper call .... I may regret saying that


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Yeah shame. He make me laugh with his squealing .. Man up and get a proper call .... I may regret saying that


Be careful of what you wish for lol


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Bless him ... I would bring him in but have a feeling he will spray ... And I don't want a aroma of Tom .. Dirty boys lol


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Bless him ... I would bring him in but have a feeling he will spray ... And I don't want a aroma of Tom .. Dirty boys lol


Rate im off to bed xx night.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Mine naturally stop mating after around 3 days - and they're very keen during that time, then they're just buddies who cuddle and snuggle together. 
I don't separate them until the girl wants to, which can be quite a few weeks later. When going out to stud they are kept together for 3 weeks, both cats quite content at being friends.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Cosmills said:


> Why 48hrs Carly?.......


It will be to reduce the chances of having a litter that have been conceived too far apart. Most will say 3 days at a maximum, though. Anything longer & there is the chance that some of the kittens may be premature.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

It also allows much more accurate prediction of the actual delivery date, and gives you a better idea of when to seek veterinary attention for late arrivals.

CC, you obviously didn't move quick enough! Oh well, that's you and Gabby he got in the wrong spot. If he manages to get her in kitten it'll be a bloody miracle!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Will just have to wait Carly, im sure Tango did the right spot at least once. xxx


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

See this is where the cat world varies - talk to one breeder and they say only two days and restricted access, others will say that ends up in more non pregnancies, others insist on 5 days and leaving them together all the time. I been out to 4 different studs, each time the cat has stayed in the pen with the stud 24 hours a day, for up to 5 days (I think the shortest was 4), never had a problem with premmie babies in a litter. So I think it must be horses for course. No one way is known definitively as right.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

its very interesting knowing different views .. just spoken to stud owner .. Rosie is doing well and still mating she will be there till a least Wednesday evening or until she has had enough .. for a maiden she is doing really well .. she said she is joy to mate.

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

Cosmills said:


> its very interesting knowing different views .. just spoken to stud owner .. Rosie is doing well and still mating she will be there till a least Wednesday evening or until she has had enough .. for a maiden she is doing really well .. she said she is joy to mate.
> 
> _Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


Thats exactly the same as my girl, expecting to pick her up Thursday and she went Saturday morning - how exciting hopefully we will have babies due at the same time !


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Swap? Mine's a bleedin nightmare! Could have left her with him for 50 days and he'd only have mated her when she was held!


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

wicket said:


> Thats exactly the same as my girl, expecting to pick her up Thursday and she went Saturday morning - how exciting hopefully we will have babies due at the same time !


Yes .... Very exciting ... What are your hoping to get wicket ??


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

carly87 said:


> Swap? Mine's a bleedin nightmare! Could have left her with him for 50 days and he'd only have mated her when she was held!


Am really proud of her Carly ... She can be timid so I was not expecting to much ... But she has surprised me , stud owner said for a maiden she has done very very well no help needed , So hopefully we will have gorge kits come July .. Ruby next i can see this mating being alittle troublesome ..


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

Cosmills said:


> Yes .... Very exciting ... What are your hoping to get wicket ??


I am very boring by comparison with you - all blue selfs for me


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

wicket said:


> I am very boring by comparison with you - all blue selfs for me


Well she could pop one of them out ... Am hoping for a blue point from her ... We will see wot the kitten fairly dishes out lol


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Is Rube a tortie by any chance?


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

carly87 said:


> Is Rube a tortie by any chance?


Ruby is a lilac tortie tabby


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Ruby is a lilac tortie tabby


Lilac tortie tabby colourpoint :lol:


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Lilac tortie tabby colourpoint :lol:


With monster added in too lol


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Nuff said. Torties are a right pain in the bum! Tempted not to keep any more of them after the fun I had with Gabbs!


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

carly87 said:


> Nuff said. Torties are a right pain in the bum! Tempted not to keep any more of them after the fun I had with Gabbs!


Rosie is tortie tabby tooo ... She is a angel ... Don't know I have her ... Sisters with very different personalities lol


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Update:: Stud still continues to mate with Rosie ... Pick her up Thursday ... I cannot wait .... The next thing that worries me is putting her back with Rubes, difference smell cos am sure Rosie will stink ... So wots the best thing to do ... Bath is out of the question , but she loves a good brush and a wipe down


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Update:: Stud still continues to mate with Rosie ... Pick her up Thursday ... I cannot wait .... The next thing that worries me is putting her back with Rubes, difference smell cos am sure Rosie will stink ... So wots the best thing to do ... Bath is out of the question , but she loves a good brush and a wipe down


Id just pop them back together and stay with them for half hour talking to them stroking them transferring smells maybe get rubes bedding n give rosie a rub with it they will remember each other soon enough.

Im having big problems with gypsy with her been a singleton she is just bulling everyone and making others really unhappy so had to remove her from the group she may have to be rehomed if she keeps this up.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Take some bedding from home with all the homes smells on to use when you bring her back. It won't hide the smell of stud but it will give her some of the home scent back.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Id just pop them back together and stay with them for half hour talking to them stroking them transferring smells maybe get rubes bedding n give rosie a rub with it they will remember each other soon enough.
> 
> Im having big problems with gypsy with her been a singleton she is just bulling everyone and making others really unhappy so had to remove her from the group she may have to be rehomed if she keeps this up.


I have a funny feeling rubes will be in with DD by Thursday ... She is doing the I love everything so by tomo she will be in full call ... . But will rub her with rubes blanky

Madam gypsy .. Shame if you have too , gorge girl ... But you cannot have a bully in the camp ... She thinks she is top cat ... Just like my Millie lol


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

OrientalSlave said:


> Take some bedding from home with all the homes smells on to use when you bring her back. It won't hide the smell of stud but it will give her some of the home scent back.


Didn't think of that thanks OS ... I know I worry far to much ... It's killing me her being away from us ...


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

She comes home today? 

Never had issues with my girls coming back into the household, but my cats are never bothered by newcomers or different smells. Hope yours settles back in well.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

yes home today ... whoop whoop .. am clock watching ... lol

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cm what did stud owner say when you collected?Owt interesting?


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Cm what did stud owner say when you collected?Owt interesting?


Just talked about Rosie and how she was .. She was amazed how laid back she is and she will be a super mum ... Have to agree  She has settle back home eaten and drinking .... But stinks to high heaven ... She also said if we can self there eyes should be amazing ... Good to know


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Just talked about Rosie and how she was .. She was amazed how laid back she is and she will be a super mum ... Have to agree  She has settle back home eaten and drinking .... But stinks to high heaven ... She also said if we can self there eyes should be amazing ... Good to know


They will prob have green rims  unless you mean any reds or torties they might get away with it.

I wouldn't ever think any self to cp mating will have the best eye colour.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> They will prob have green rims  unless you mean any reds or torties they might get away with it.
> 
> I wouldn't ever think any self to cp mating will have the best eye colour.


The sire has amazing eyes .. We will see... It's good to have her home ... She smells worst than DD .. Lol ...


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> The sire has amazing eyes .. We will see... It's good to have her home ... She smells worst than DD .. Lol ...


He will do cause of the red gene I wouldn't think brilliant eye colour though.

Good for breeding programs or pets but wouldn't hold out much hope for the show bench,never know the fairy may be kind to you.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> He will do cause of the red gene I wouldn't think brilliant eye colour though.
> 
> Good for breeding programs or pets but wouldn't hold out much hope for the show bench,never know the fairy may be kind to you.


It will be nice if we get a mixture ... Hoping that fairy brings me a blue tortie


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> It will be nice if we get a mixture ... Hoping that fairy brings me a blue tortie


This is one of my dilemmas there isn't much point in me keeping or getting any self girls as the only cat I could put her to would be cad then if I kept anything back who would I put it to? Only have cps so I don't want to go down that route as my aim now is to produce something worthy of showing
So im sticking to the cp and cp and whites as I don't have room for any more self studs


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

To be fair, I got a good eye colour from a self to CP mating producing a tortie solid, not CP, but it's rare, and some of those kits had really washed out eyes. Makes me wonder why the stud owner told you what she did, as you'd be expecting washed out colour whatever she produces because of the mix.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

carly87 said:


> To be fair, I got a good eye colour from a self to CP mating producing a tortie solid, not CP, but it's rare, and some of those kits had really washed out eyes. Makes me wonder why the stud owner told you what she did, as you'd be expecting washed out colour whatever she produces because of the mix.


Exactly carly,and that's what I was saying that if she got a tortie she may get lucky.

My choccy boy is out of a cp and hes got green rims.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

carly87 said:


> To be fair, I got a good eye colour from a self to CP mating producing a tortie solid, not CP, but it's rare, and some of those kits had really washed out eyes. Makes me wonder why the stud owner told you what she did, as you'd be expecting washed out colour whatever she produces because of the mix.


Carly in your opinion what will the cp kits eyes be like in cp to self matings?


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Pale blue. Not worth it if you're planning to keep for show unless you know your lines very, very well. occasionally you get good colour, but you need to know what the boy throws, so perhaps this stud owner has had experience of CP matings before. I'm assuming that her boy carries CP which means he himself would most likely have been from a CP mating, so you can see it works. Just too much left to chance for my liking.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Carly in your opinion what will the cp kits eyes be like in cp to self matings?


I don't want to keep any selfs, like you am colourpoints .. Don't know why she said it am only going from her experience ... If I get a lovely girl I will be more than happy. Hopefully DD and Sapphire will do well on the bench this year ..


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

carly87 said:


> Pale blue. Not worth it if you're planning to keep for show unless you know your lines very, very well. occasionally you get good colour, but you need to know what the boy throws, so perhaps this stud owner has had experience of CP matings before. I'm assuming that her boy carries CP which means he himself would most likely have been from a CP mating, so you can see it works. Just too much left to chance for my liking.


Another point too,i don't think brits have very deep blue eye colour as it is not like the raggies for example now they do have nice eyes.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> I don't want to keep any selfs, like you am colourpoints .. Don't know why she said it am only going from her experience ... If I get a lovely girl I will be more than happy. Hopefully DD and Sapphire will do well on the bench this year ..


Its all learning as you go im still learning things it takes a very long time.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Dam choc tortie point. , sire cream self


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Its all learning as you go im still learning things it takes a very long time.


Every day is a School day lol


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Dam choc tortie point. , sire cream self


 youv lost me cm.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Are they still outcrossing with Persians? Some of those have got fabby eye colour at the mo as folks have brought over a fair few imports. My own lad's are deepening all the time, so hoping for a stonker between him and Gabby. Just need to be on the look out for a good show home for them now as I've promised myself I'll not keep another!


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> youv lost me cm.


Everyday you learn lol


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

carly87 said:


> Are they still outcrossing with Persians? Some of those have got fabby eye colour at the mo as folks have brought over a fair few imports. My own lad's are deepening all the time, so hoping for a stonker between him and Gabby. Just need to be on the look out for a good show home for them now as I've promised myself I'll not keep another!


Bet you do lol


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

carly87 said:


> Are they still outcrossing with Persians? Some of those have got fabby eye colour at the mo as folks have brought over a fair few imports. My own lad's are deepening all the time, so hoping for a stonker between him and Gabby. Just need to be on the look out for a good show home for them now as I've promised myself I'll not keep another!


Tbh iv no idea as its not something iv looked into doing.

Worth a thought though.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> youv lost me cm.


I have lost myself .... Studs mum and dad. Colours


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Everyday you learn lol


its late im still confused about the choc tortie comment someone hit me with the stupid stick.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Arrh right with you now. So was mum a cp?


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I won't, i won't, I won't!


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Arrh right with you now. So was mum a cp?


She sure is .. . Right it's late am knacked so me and stinky are going to bed ..

Nitty nite xxx


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

carly87 said:


> I won't, i won't, I won't!


Yeah yeah ... You will lol


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

carly87 said:


> I won't, i won't, I won't!


Ha ha I cant hear you eating..your own words that is!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Lalalalalala, not listening! I won't. Please let me be strong enough. I won't!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Another point too,i don't think brits have very deep blue eye colour as it is not like the raggies for example now they do have nice eyes.


Birmans, Siamese and FWs have great eye colour, and it's always best on the seal-points. Have seen wonderful deep sapphire eyes in all three breeds. BSH might get there in the end.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

carly87 said:


> Are they still outcrossing with Persians?
> <snip>


Don't think so.

http://www.gccfcats.org/regpols/BSHregpol.pdf


----------

